# Johnson's beach 11/18 am



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Hit the beach at sunrise hoping for some reds and pomps! Got none but i did get 13 whiting! Good relaxing morning surf fishing!


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Heres a pic!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

nice job there...thanks for the report...


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Whiting are always good as a back up plan .Dinner time !


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes sir! I got the grease heating up now!


----------



## SHAKE N' BAKE (Jul 31, 2012)

Great fish, I only got less than an hour to fish and got a decent whiting right as the sun went down.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

That's the best mess of whiting I've seen in a while. Makes me wanna go sit on the beach thanksgiving morning. I can't remember the last time I caught one.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice catch T. We'll get some Pomps this week for sure.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pompano*



Pompano Joe said:


> Nice catch T. We'll get some Pomps this week for sure.


The Pompano Tree is brown with a few falling leaves. There should be some Pomps on the beach right now. Get after them! C2


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Thx guys! And yes sir joe we gonna get us some pomps this week for sure! It was very nice meeting you! The reel feels awsome!


----------



## navygirl1974 (May 15, 2012)

*JB whiting*

just curious what were you using for bait?


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Freash dead shrimp! It took me a couple hours to find them i moved 3 times! I just moved a pole at a time till i got one! But once i found them it was a non stop bite until about noon!


----------



## navygirl1974 (May 15, 2012)

thanks maybe i will see you out there sometime this weekend


----------

